# Plastisol transfer questions: storage and humidity and pricing oh my!



## LEVELMAN1 (Oct 28, 2011)

OK, I've ordered my shirts, my heat press and my transfers. I'm getting really excited about this. My wife is starting to get bored of me, hahahaha. I have read tons of stuff (some not related to this) but there are still a couple of questions I have not found direct answers to, such as;
How long can or should I hold on to the transfers without pressing before having a problem with them?
Does storing and or printing them in hot or cold affect the outcome or damage them? especially cold?
How about if they are moist from humidity? What do you do?
Also, does (average) cost + $2 X 2 sound about right for general retail pricing?
One more, I'm guessing that you should not "press" them with any amount of weight while storing them?
As always, any info would be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've only stored transfers for a couple years but so far no problems. Just like anything, store away from sunlight and extreme temps and humidity. I haven't done anything special with my transfers except store them in plastic bags, inside the boxes in which they shipped, inside a filing cabinet. Definitely don't put weight on them.




LEVELMAN1 said:


> Also, does (average) cost + $2 X 2 sound about right for general retail pricing?


Not sure I understand your formula. I take into consideration my cost, quality of the shirt, quality of the design and then sell them for as much as I can get. You can look around at other retail shirts and get an idea. The cost between a $10 shirt and $20 shirt may only be a couple of dollars.


----------

